# 3 upcoming shows



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Fun show in Louisiana tomorrow (Sunday) -sorry I know it is way short notice
AADR show in Poplarville, MS December 5 & 6 for Floyd Boudreaux
and UKC show in Alexandria in January (see the UKC website for dates)


----------

